# pkgng and local directory repository?



## BlueCoder (Jan 18, 2013)

I bit the bullet and installed and converted to pkgng.

Only one problem: I can't figure out how to properly setup a local private repository.

In the past I just used pkg_add(1) and a local directory. Ether nullfs(5) jails or NFS mounts across systems.

But the pkg.conf does not seem to allow me to use either:

```
packagesite: /packages
packagesite: file://packages
```
So I need a HTTP/FTP server to access files that are available locally?

Tell me it isn't so.


----------



## kpa (Jan 18, 2013)

I use a http URL even on the machine that hosts the packages that I build with ports-mgmt/poudriere-devel just to keep everything uniform but I could just as well use a file:// URL:


```
packagesite: file:///usr/local/poudriere/data/packages/....
```

Note the three slashes, third one is the root directory.


----------



## BlueCoder (Jan 21, 2013)

Thank you.


----------



## BlueCoder (Jan 21, 2013)

Does it know enough not to cache the directory?

In fact is there some option in general to tell pkgng not to cache package files? I didn't see it.

I setup the simple dhttpd in a jail (pkgng.local) just for this purpose and rather like it. Now I just don't want to double store pkg files on every computer and in every jail I install packages into.


----------

